# Z31 1985 N/T dash exchange



## stennu76 (Sep 18, 2010)

I really like the electronic dash: 









Can I put it to my z31,when i have the regular dash right now:
Similar ot this one:


----------



## ALEC boby (Dec 24, 2010)

on the device...Open ActiveSync- Tools>>>Options>>>Server Tab>>>Options>>>Rules Tab

It might be different for Windows Mobile 5 smart phone. If so, hit me and I dig a little deeper. Also, there might be an option on the server side that only send the data.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Analog to digital swap is possible if you have a car that originally came with a digital dash to get all the parts and wiring harnesses from. In short, it's a royal pain in the ass and not worth it.


----------



## stennu76 (Sep 18, 2010)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Analog to digital swap is possible if you have a car that originally came with a digital dash to get all the parts and wiring harnesses from. In short, it's a royal pain in the ass and not worth it.


I tought so...but know Iknow for certain. Thanks!


----------



## 300zackx (Dec 28, 2010)

YEah i have a Z store somewhat close here in virginia and i asked the opposite question to go to analog and they said its really expensive and a pain. because you gotta mess with the harness. the digi dash is really great. my opinion would be a lot different about my z31 if i didnt have it. it makes the 300zx what it is in my opinion


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

300zackx said:


> YEah i have a Z store somewhat close here in virginia and i asked the opposite question to go to analog and they said its really expensive and a pain. because you gotta mess with the harness. the digi dash is really great. my opinion would be a lot different about my z31 if i didnt have it. it makes the 300zx what it is in my opinion


Then that Z store is full of idiots or they don't want to work on your car.

It's really easy to go from digital to analog and doesn't cost much money. You don't have to "mess" with the harness at all. You just swap the dash harness.

You could probably do the swap for less than it would cost to fix the digital dash through "wild bill".


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

300zackx said:


> the digi dash is really great.


Yeah, if it works! Mine doesn't! Two gauge clusters (both functional) and two power supplies (both functional) later and still nothing.


----------



## gdombroski (Mar 15, 2010)

Beyond Biscuits, does your rear wiper work. If not replace the fuse and the dash may work as it's the same fuse.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Now that you mention it, no my rear wiper doesn't work. I just assumed the motor was shot. Are you talking about a relay, fuseable link, or just regular fuse?


----------



## gdombroski (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuse in center row 10A 4th from bottom at least that's were it is in an 84. Let me know if it fixes it. If its bad your headlight washer doesn't work either.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's kinda funny that back in the 80's I worked for a Nissan dealer and we considered the analog guages to be the "better" ones, as they were a lot less troublesome than the digitals.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> It's kinda funny that back in the 80's I worked for a Nissan dealer and we considered the analog guages to be the "better" ones, as they were a lot less troublesome than the digitals.




It's still kinda funny because most Z31 owner think the same thing.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on the fuse! Sure enough, it was blown. I got the digi dash to work for about 20 seconds using one power supply, but only the distance / journey parts lit up. I assume I need to fiddle with the connector and properly ground the power supply to get the whole cluster working, or is that a sign the cluster is shot? I also now have a functioning rear wiper, and the two gauges built into the dash work as well (the compass and g-meter?). I do have another question though; what sensor is responsible for the g-meter / fuel economy / accelerometre? Mine doesn't seem to be working, it just sits at 0 and says 0 mpg.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Download this factory service manual and follow the directions for diagnosing the problem.

XenonZ31 Reference

Here's a link to a guy that repairs the digital dash and power supply.

Wild Bill's 300ZX Digital Dash and Radio Repair


----------

